# Drain Whey from Cottage Cheese



## TheIcon2 (Aug 1, 2002)

What woudl be the benefits of putting cottage cheese in a strainer and straining it over night to allow the whey to seperate so you are just left with mostly the curds?


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 2, 2002)

Icon, 

Logically if you discarded the whey and just ate the straight curds, this would cut the carbs down a bit (if not all the way). Dry curds (you can buy these too) have usually 1 carb per serving compared to 4-5 for regular cottage cheese.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 2, 2002)

You can also "wash" it! 


DP


----------



## TheIcon2 (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mama's boy *_
> Icon,
> 
> Logically if you discarded the whey and just ate the straight curds, this would cut the carbs down a bit (if not all the way). Dry curds (you can buy these too) have usually 1 carb per serving compared to 4-5 for regular cottage cheese.



I had no idea they sell just curds.  I assume you can find this at a regular grocery store?


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 2, 2002)

> I had no idea they sell just curds. I assume you can find this at a regular grocery store?



It's called "Dry Curd Cottage Cheese" (there is no water/whey and it's usually very dry). Try different brands, however. In my neck there's really only one brand and it sucks ass! There's a good brand at the coast (Tillamook), but it's a 60 mile drive. 

Last time I was in Pennsylvania I recall a good brand. Deans? Is this a dairy company on the east coast? Anyways, I got it at the main grocery chain (Giant Eagle?)


----------

